# holster modification



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

I bought a holster from a member on gt, he neglected to inform me it was a LEFT HAND holster... it's a don hume JIT SLIDE holster. I tried my g26 in there just for kicks and its a very loose fit anyhow. however, I have determined it will accommodate a spare magazine very nicely, but first I have to put a tensioning screw type device in the trigger guard area of the holster. can I buy these separately somewhere? anyone have one laying around ? I'd pay for shipping. I could even fit my glock 18 mag in there if i wanted to. :watching:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd just sell it on eBay and get a proper mag carrier.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mike is right, but...
Just for information's sake:
The tensioning screw most used in holsters is called a "Chicago screw." They're made in steel, brass, and aluminum, and come in several lengths. Brass Chicago screws are available from leather-tools suppliers. Aluminum ones can be found in most business-stationery stores, used as ledger-book fasteners. Don't bother about the steel ones.
The actual tensioner, sandwiched between the leather layers of the pouch to be tensioned, is a simple synthetic-rubber grommet. You can get these, in many diameters and thicknesses, from electronics-supply stores.
Another kind of tensioner can be made from a short length of fat, thick-wall, latex medical tubing.
All of these parts are cheap to buy, but you'll have to run around a lot to find them.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

Mike, I knew you were going to say that. I don't think anyone will want to buy it, it's a left hand and i'm seeing a boatload of g26 left hand holsters on ebay all of the sudden. eventually yes, I want to get a proper magazine carrier, but this should suffice for the moment which i feel is better then sticking it in my pocket.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

That holster have a cant to it? I had a JIT slide for my former G30. Got pics?


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

no, it's straight up and down. I'd be happy to swap with someone for a mag holster or anther g26 holster. I think this may be for another glock model. send me your email address in a PM and i'll send you the photos ramrod. it's a don hume JIT SLIDE #36


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

PM sent. Thanks.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

By the way--and this is for anyone wanting to sell or buy a good used holster and it might be faster than e-bay. Just found this site last week and alot of folks are jumping on board!
http://www.holstertrade.com/trade/index.php


----------

